# South African ready to help



## Ducass (Aug 4, 2011)

I have been in the USA for 2 years what do you want to know?


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Ducass said:


> I have been in the USA for 2 years what do you want to know?


 I suggest you start making contributions on the SA Forum and once the folk start to know you, you will be quite busy providing hopefully good information. See you there.


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

I'm South African that's been in the US 12 years - what do YOU want to know? Lol


----------



## Ducass (Aug 4, 2011)

A lot!! LOL This place is amazing in so many ways, but some days I just don't get it! i have been here just over 2 years and some days I still shake my head. 

I do want to know how to get a real job. I have all the qualifications, great CV (resume is a concept I still fail to understand!) but somehow I don't get the interviews.

If you have good help on getting interviews that would be great.

Why on earth are you moving back to SA?


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Time to go back for a bit. Got my citizenship this year, so worst case we give it a try and then come back. When I came over it was for college and I wasn't planning on staying this long. My parents are getting older and I would love to spend some time with them. Moving back to Somerset West, outside of CPT. Where are you from? Not so sure about the interviews - just network network network...as stupid as that sounds, it's always the person that knows someone that gets the job. It seems like once you have your foot in the door the opportunities keep coming, but of course you need that interview first! Did you study in SA?


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Oh yeah and getting the resume thing right is key....having been here all of my adult life, I'm not sure what the difference is between a resume and a cv.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

ATLres said:


> Oh yeah and getting the resume thing right is key....having been here all of my adult life, I'm not sure what the difference is between a resume and a cv.


*Also wondered about that then did the usual internet search*


Question: Curriculum Vitae vs. Resume?
What is the difference between a curriculum vitae (CV) and a resume?
Answer: The primary differences between a resume and a curriculum vitae (CV) are the length, what is included and what each is used for. A resume is a one or two page summary of your skills, experience and education. While a resume is brief and concise - no more than a page or two, a Curriculum Vitae is a longer (at least two page) and more detailed synopsis.
A Curriculum Vitae includes a summary of your educational and academic backgrounds as well as teaching and research experience, publications, presentations, awards, honors, affiliations and other details. In Europe, the Middle East, Africa, or Asia, employers may expect to receive a curriculum vitae.

In the United States, a curriculum vitae is used primarily when applying for academic, education, scientific or research positions. It is also applicable when applying for fellowships or grants.


----------

